# 05 chev colorado stalls cold when you push clutch in to slow down 2.8 4 cylinder 5 sp



## upnorthdennis (Nov 3, 2012)

stalls


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

vacuum


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

IAC motor or carbon if not a vacuum issue


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

dashpot or choke sticking, 57Cents. Oh, I forgot, cars have improved, iac valve, 60 bucks. Make sure to buy an ac delco part


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

upnorthdennis said:


> stalls


Ayuh,... The clutch shouldn't be disengaged, til yer almost Stopped,...

Never when just slowin' down....


----------

